# WWE releasing a number of NXT talents today



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Mojo Rawley please. One can dream.


Better not be Randall or Crowe.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Hopefully any of these NXT talents who get released don't end up eating their way into oblivion like that tub of shit Chris Hero.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

RAVEN said:


> Mojo Rawley please. One can dream.
> 
> 
> Better not be Randall or Crowe.


I was fearing the same thing, since there were rumors that said that some people on NXT didn't like Crowe.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Letting him go would be stupid imo. Can obviously wrestle, can talk and unlike Chris Hero, he's actually worked out and gotten in shape.

But not being on television after over a year now? I'm worried.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks like Travis Tyler is gonzo as well as his NXT roster page bio goes nowhere, just like Dylans.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Most of the releases probably the characters who did nothing on NXT TV/ones who never even made it onto NXT TV yet.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

It would be a waste of talent thats for sure, but hopefully some of this releases led to a TV debut for Crowe.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> Letting him go would be stupid imo. Can obviously wrestle, can talk and unlike Chris Hero, he's actually worked out and gotten in shape.
> 
> But not being on television after over a year now? I'm worried.


He's not on NXT, but he is on like every single dark match, so I'm not worried for Crowe. Randall is on the house shows, constantly, so I'm not too worried about him either.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

That's not a guarantee though- I wouldn't be surprised if someone who makes TV appearances gets cut too.

Is the rumor about Corey Graves being forced to retire true? Wonder what they've got planned for him.

Oh and btw I won't mind if they release that new announcer Rich Brennan. Don't think he has anything to offer. All others are better than him except Renee, but she's a great interviewer and they obviously like her.



DemBoy said:


> It would be a waste of talent thats for sure, but hopefully some of this releases led to a TV debut for Crowe.


True, but wouldn't surprise me if they debut Kenta or Devitt ahead of him. They had fairly high profile signings due to being international talents so Crowe and Randall may have to wait. Steen will likely take time before debuting too.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Looks like Travis Tyler is gonzo as well as his NXT roster page bio goes nowhere, just like Dylans.


He's now going by his real name on Twitter, so yes, it seems likely that Travis Tyler was also cut. I believe he was scouted by Brisco, though I could be wrong.

Updated: Yeah, he's definitely been released. He's now seeking bookings.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Probably Randall.:/


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

Mojo Rawley please.


----------



## backtothedisaster (Aug 16, 2008)

Devitt and KENTA, they haven't amounted to anything in the WWE yet.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> That's not a guarantee though- I wouldn't be surprised if someone who makes TV appearances gets cut too.
> 
> Is the rumor about Corey Graves being forced to retire true? Wonder what they've got planned for him.
> 
> ...


Yeah, 3MB (Minus Slater) were Axed, even though they were on Raw every week. But still, better to be TV than to not be. 

Corey Graves has been putting out some pretty depressing tweets on Twitter, so it's probably true. Unless it's a really convoluted work. 

Agree with KENTA and Devitt debuting first. They hyped up their signing way more than Crowe's or Randall's, so they'll probably get rushed out first.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Most of the releases will be no names that never made TV yet, people they don't see any future in. Developmental contracts are worth next to nothing money wise so they won't save much.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

backtothedisaster said:


> Devitt and KENTA, they haven't amounted to anything in the WWE yet.


What are you talking about? They just signed a contract like a week ago.



RAVEN said:


> True, but wouldn't surprise me if they debut Kenta or Devitt ahead of him. They had fairly high profile signings due to being international talents so Crowe and Randall may have to wait. Steen will likely take time before debuting too.


Well i don't mind them debuting before Crowe, i just hope he debuts soon. I think the WWE is cutting some of the "lesser" talents to make room for the "better" talent, i could be wrong though.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Like clockwork, what I said is coming true. Travis Tyler is also released, another no-name that didn't make it past house shows as a jobber. They have a LOT of high level talent incoming right now, the low card guys that have been there for two or three years and not gotten to TV level are all gonna get cleared out.
But there will inevitably be a few surprises.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Surprised Sawyer Fulton has stuck around so far - I guess his size gives him a longer leash.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Randal's going by Shaun Ricker on twitter now. Fuck.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Frico said:


> Randal's going by Shaun Ricker on twitter now. Fuck.


He has always been called Shaun Ricker on Twitter.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

> WWE today released five NXT developmental talents, PWInsider.com has confirmed.
> Released were Garett Dylan, Travis Tyler, Slate Randall, Mac Miles and Dani Jax.


Four, don't matter, but Shaun Ricker never even got on TV? What the actual fuck?


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

Randall? Why?!


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Tyrion is right, they do hate mic skills :ti


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm fucking seething.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

They released Ricker :lmao

This company.


----------



## deathsonedesire (May 28, 2014)

Wow...amazing that they never even called up Slate Randall and now he's been cut.

Also wasnt that Dani Jax girl just hired?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

DemBoy said:


> What are you talking about? They just signed a contract like a week ago.
> 
> Strong unawareness of sarcasm


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

Corey Graves isn't retiring because of a few concussions. I check his twitter occasionally, and if anything he's still gonna take some time off because he just had a daughter and the picture broke instagram:

https://twitter.com/WWEGraves/status/493086180918198272


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

Fire Slate Randall.
Keep Mojo Rawley.
WWE.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Why do so many of the NXT guys and girls have two first names as a full name? You could put any of these names together and make any "generic" name. These talents need something that makes them stand out from the rest, even just a nickname would make a difference.

And related, I'm sure these won't be the last talent releases today unfortunately. Regardless of what you think about TNA, at least it's another place they could go. Without TNA, those released really have "no where" (popular in North America) else to potentially go. We really need TNA to survive and thrive.


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

Randall is going back to NWA and potentially ROH, no guy in their right mind would join TNA in 2014.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

I think part of the reason was finding Ricker a gimmick that would stick. Heck, he was doing a goofy heel singing character as of late.

He's got a ton of talent and charisma and a good look. So I would expect we'll see him back there eventually.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow, Richer is gone already.. damn


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Al Borland said:


> Strong unawareness of sarcasm



Sorry, i can't read sarcasm.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I really don't understand.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

december_blue said:


> I think part of the reason was finding Ricker a gimmick that would stick. Heck, he was doing a goofy heel singing character as of late.
> 
> He's got a ton of talent and charisma and a good look. So I would expect we'll see him back there eventually.


He had a ready-made character, they let boring guys like Zayn and Neville go out without a defined gimmick but someone who is legit entertaining and had championship potential gets cut without even appearing on TV. I guess they needed to make room for more 5'8 guys who can't talk or sell a feud.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Shenron said:


> Fire Slate Randall.
> Keep Mojo Rawley.
> WWE.


none of us know what happens when the cameras are not rolling. perhaps he has an attitude problem or is turning up late or failed a wellness.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RustyPro said:


> Tyrion is right, they do hate mic skills :ti


Nobody ever listens to me until it's too late.

Not a surprise. Fire Shaun Ricker, push Randy Orton for 10 years.

These idiots.....


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

validreasoning said:


> none of us know what happens when the cameras are not rolling. perhaps he has an attitude problem or is turning up late or failed a wellness.


OR

WWE just fucked up and released him. Sometimes they cut talented guys. It's what they do.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

There's always the possibility that he gets picked up again. Bryan and Sandow had been released in the past. Tye Dillinger as well. So, we could very well see Ricker back.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nobody ever listens to me until it's too late.
> 
> Not a surprise. Fire Shaun Ricker, push Randy Orton for 10 years.
> 
> These idiots.....


I listen, honey. I listen.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

validreasoning said:


> none of us know what happens when the cameras are not rolling. perhaps he has an attitude problem or is turning up late or failed a wellness.


Who cares? I'd rather see someone who is entertaining with a bad attitude than a reliable, boring guy. If this logic had been applied in the wrestling business since day one then we would have been deprived of a ton of top stars and legends.

TBH I wouldn't be surprised if Ricker asked for his release due to not being used/taken seriously. They surely aren't saving much money by cutting developmental talents and you can't tell me that nobody at NXT could see the star potential in Ricker. But yeah, like you say, nobody really knows.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

This company man. I just don't get it. There has to be some backstage problems.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

el dandy said:


> OR
> 
> WWE just fucked up and released him. Sometimes they cut talented guys. It's what they do.


if he is as good as some here think he is then he should have no problem becoming a huge star outside of wwe be it in roh, tna, japan or mexico.


----------



## TheOaths (Feb 22, 2014)

Can they get rid of Mojo Rawley next?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow. Shocked at Ricker being canned. If I had to guess, I'd say attitude got him - he's been retweeting folks demanding he be on television a lot lately, which makes me believe he was getting frustrated at not being used and if being public about it on twitter, he probably let it be known in one way or another in training as well.


----------



## Cmpunkbitw03 (Jun 17, 2013)

Complete bs. Ricker is more talented then atleast 80 percent of what they have in nxt. Mic skills apparently don't matter anymore. So pissed off right now. People like mojo and rtruth still have jobs yet they cut talent. Complete crap.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

RAVEN said:


> Letting him go would be stupid imo. Can obviously wrestle, can talk and unlike Chris Hero, he's actually worked out and gotten in shape.
> 
> But not being on television after over a year now? I'm worried.


yEAH i AM TOO. THEY BETTER NOT GET RID OF Crowe, that would be a stupid move on WWE'S PART.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Out of all people they could release, they release RICKER!? What the fuck!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

validreasoning said:


> if he is as good as some here think he is then he should have no problem becoming a huge star outside of wwe be it in roh, tna, japan or mexico.


That's not actually possible, talented or not.



december_blue said:


> There's always the possibility that he gets picked up again. Bryan and Sandow had been released in the past. Tye Dillinger as well. So, we could very well see Ricker back.


Not when they're in super cost cutting mode. That's what cost him his job in the first place.

Even if they do hire him back, look at the examples. Sandow and Tye Dillinger, two people they've never done dick with. They don't use people they've fired. The only example EVER is Bryan and Bryan was never INTENDED to be fired, he got caught in an accident.


----------



## Cmpunkbitw03 (Jun 17, 2013)

december_blue said:


> There's always the possibility that he gets picked up again. Bryan and Sandow had been released in the past. Tye Dillinger as well. So, we could very well see Ricker back.


He had a cup of coffee in wwe before as dick Rick. Wrestled a handicap match with Ambrose vs show


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Firing Shaun Ricker is just pure bullshit. Of all the people he should have been one of the last to get fired.

Ricker needs to go to ROH or Japan and prove how good he is. His got a chip on his shoulder now.


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

I am REALLY worried about Callihan even though he is working the dark match.

Ricker is 31-32 btw, doubt he will get rehired.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's not actually possible, talented or not.


course it is. bryan was originally let go back in 2001 and look what happened to him.

again if he is as good as people here think then let him prove wwe wrong. go to roh, mainevent there, sell out the hammerstein (like bryan did) and make wwe re-sign you 3 years down the road


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Shenron said:


> I am REALLY worried about Callihan even though he is working the dark match.
> 
> Ricker is 31-32 btw, doubt he will get rehired.


I mentioned this before in a previous thread about Ricker despite the fact that I am a huge Shaun Ricker fan I have to ask other than experience what does he bring to the table that say a Jason Jordan (who also may be let go just using him as an example) doesn't? Both have similiar size, looks, atheleticism but Randall is way better in the ring and on the mic but I think that is based on his experience. As a fan of his I hate that he's not getting his chance in WWE but from a business standpoint I can see why this move was made.


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

Thing is ROH values workrate and from what I hear Ricker's strongest asset is his promo ability. Again, so it is with Adam Cole but he is also great in the ring.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

validreasoning said:


> course it is. bryan was originally let go back in 2001 and look what happened to him.
> 
> again if he is as good as people here think then let him prove wwe wrong. go to roh, mainevent there, sell out the hammerstein (like bryan did) and make wwe re-sign you 3 years down the road


Do you think WWE would sign him at 35-36 which he'll be three years down the road?


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Hopefully TNA get there shit together soon and sign Richer.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Shenron said:


> Thing is ROH values workrate and from what I hear Ricker's strongest asset is his promo ability. Again, so it is with Adam Cole but he is also great in the ring.


Yeah, he's not a workrate wrestler which pretty much rules out ROH and Japan. Seems like unless you're a 5'8 workrate geek with no character or mic skills then you don't have a chance of making it in the wrestling business these days.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Shenron said:


> Thing is ROH values workrate and from what I hear Ricker's strongest asset is his promo ability. Again, so it is with Adam Cole but he is also great in the ring.


His strongest attributes are his physique and look but his mic skills are great as well plus he's solid in the ring. youtube him the dude can go.


----------



## deathsonedesire (May 28, 2014)

Welp


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

deathsonedesire said:


> Welp


That's exactly what I tweeted too :lmao



x78 said:


> Yeah, he's not a workrate wrestler which pretty much rules out ROH and Japan. Seems like unless you're a 5'8 workrate geek with no character or mic skills then you don't have a chance of making it in the wrestling business these days.


You are a cheap Tyrion Lannister rip-off.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

x78 said:


> Yeah, he's not a workrate wrestler which pretty much rules out ROH and Japan. Seems like unless you're a 5'8 workrate geek with no character or mic skills then you don't have a chance of making it in the wrestling business these days.


I get that you're upset about Ricker getting cut, but don't throw logic completely out of the window.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

How much will they save cutting development guys like this, seriously?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Shenron said:


> You are a cheap Tyrion Lannister rip-off.


He's just stating the truth and the reality of the situation.



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> How much will they save cutting development guys like this, seriously?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



For the price of one Great Khali, they would never again have to cut another developmental contract for financial reasons.

By cutting these 5 guys, WWE probably just saved $150,000 total. They spend more money a year destroying cars.


----------



## CMDeluxe (Apr 25, 2014)

Shame, wouldn't be surprised to see a couple more.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

december_blue said:


> I get that you're upset about Ricker getting cut, but don't throw logic completely out of the window.


No, it's true. Look at the recent signings that are being publicized, look at the guys who are being pushed on NXT. They're all workrate guys under 6' tall and only Breeze has anything like a character or gimmick. This reverse snobbery that has been in the smark fanbase for years has finally taken over, the geeks have won.

And Oliver Grey is absolutely right, pushing guys based on steadiness and backstage reliability rather than entertainment value is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Good, they probably never planned to call up those people up anyway, I mean, it sucks for the people released, but it's no use having them waste their time when they could be out the gaining experience on the indies and then be brought back when WWE actually needs them, the NXT roster is insanely bloated right now, you don't need that many people who are not on tv.


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

el dandy said:


> He's just stating the truth and the reality of the situation.


Both cream over good promo cutters wanting them to be pushed to the sky and beyond while complaining about people like Cesaro, Sami Zayn, Adrian Neville because they can go in the ring? Sure, everybody has different taste but to say that you only listen to promos while skipping to the end of the match to find out the result is pretty pathetic. I mean why are you even watching and calling yourself a pro wrestling fan?


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

deathsonedesire said:


> Welp


Top tweet.


----------



## Cmpunkbitw03 (Jun 17, 2013)

Just doesnt make sense to cut shaun considering rock,dusty both thought highly of him. This could be about something that happened backstage but I'm hoping not


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Shenron said:


> Both cream over good promo cutters wanting them to be pushed to the sky and beyond while complaining about people like Cesaro, Sami Zayn, Adrian Neville because they can go in the ring? Sure, everybody has different taste but to say that you only listen to promos while skipping to the end of the match to find out the result is pretty pathetic. I mean why are you even watching and calling yourself a pro wrestling fan?


I'm not just a promo skills guy, Reigns and Rollins are in my top 5 on the main roster and Cesaro was too before he lost steam. I just judge people based on their entertainment value and not how many flips they can do or how well they can execute fictional wrestling moves.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Frico said:


> Top tweet.


The WWE wants Rawley to be the next face of the future. By the way, what happened to Asha?


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

x78 said:


> I'm not just a promo skills guy, Reigns and Rollins are in my top 5 on the main roster and Cesaro was too before he lost steam. I just judge people based on their entertainment value and not how many flips they can do or how well they can execute fictional wrestling moves.


Well I spotted a difference, you like Roman Reigns while he is in top 10 worst promo cutters and in ring workers in the company, while Tyrion doesn't. I don't know what's to like about that guy but...to each their own to quote a saiyan prince.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

x78 said:


> No, it's true. Look at the recent signings that are being publicized, look at the guys who are being pushed on NXT. They're all workrate guys under 6' tall and only Breeze has anything like a character or gimmick. This reverse snobbery that has been in the smark fanbase for years has finally taken over, the geeks have won.
> 
> And Oliver Grey is absolutely right, pushing guys based on steadiness and backstage reliability rather than entertainment value is a recipe for disaster.


Sure, KENTA and Devitt are highly publicized hirings. But they have still been hiring (and will continue to hire) lesser known independent guys that have size to them, bodybuilders, powerlifters, etc. It's not as if NXT or the WWE main event picture is being dominated by smaller guys that can't talk.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lol

Uh i suppose Mojo isn't that well liked then


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

I should've seen this coming as soon as I found out that he was using a singing gimmick at house shows.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I hope they don't go Chris-Hero on Sami Callihan.

On a second thought, though, I hope they do. He's better off in the indies. Chris Hero is doing better now. So is Sin Cara.


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

The Manowarrior said:


> I hope they don't go Chris-Hero on Sami Callihan.
> 
> On a second thought, though, I hope they do. He's better off in the indies. Chris Hero is doing better now. So is Sin Cara.


Nope, I assure you Hero is NOT doing better. Even ROH stopped booking him.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

The Manowarrior said:


> I hope they don't go Chris-Hero on Sami Callihan.
> 
> On a second thought, though, I hope they do. He's better off in the indies. Chris Hero is doing better now. So is Sin Cara.




















(Really, I just like any reason to post these pictures


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

x78 said:


> No, it's true. Look at the recent signings that are being publicized, look at the guys who are being pushed on NXT. They're all workrate guys under 6' tall and only Breeze has anything like a character or gimmick. This reverse snobbery that has been in the smark fanbase for years has finally taken over, the geeks have won.
> 
> And Oliver Grey is absolutely right, pushing guys based on steadiness and backstage reliability rather than entertainment value is a recipe for disaster.


Roman Reigns was never pushed on NXT and he's the closest thing to being the next top WWE superstar we have right now. Dean Ambrose isn't 5'8 neither is Rusev. Maybe on the NXT show only but what about The Ascension they aren't small Mojo Rawley isn't small.


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

ROH stopped booking Hero :lmao. NOT doing better.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Hero has been crap lately. He has only had 1 great match since returning to the indies, so he is no way doing better.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

validreasoning said:


> none of us know what happens when the cameras are not rolling. perhaps he has an attitude problem or is turning up late or failed a wellness.


Assume its one of these too.


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

Hero is still quality in the ring but boy did he grew fatter in 7 months than I did in 16 years.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

CruelAngel77 said:


> Corey Graves isn't retiring because of a few concussions. I check his twitter occasionally, and if anything he's still gonna take some time off because he just had a daughter and the picture broke instagram:
> 
> https://twitter.com/WWEGraves/status/493086180918198272


its public knowledge than Graves is pretty much done with the second concussion he had in April. WWE is trying to find a non ring role for him

i'm happy with Corbin and Crowe not gettin cut



NastyYaffa said:


> Hero has been crap lately. He has only had 1 great match since returning to the indies, so he is no way doing better.


I will wait to see him at PWG eleven but he looks very bad in the preview... his ass is turning too big for his speedo


----------



## Dpc292 (Apr 28, 2014)

...this better be for when he's on tough enough...they did that to Andy leaving and Christina Crawford for when they went to tough enough right?


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

Dpc292 said:


> ...this better be for when he's on tough enough...they did that to Andy leaving and Christina Crawford for when they went to tough enough right?


They weren't released in the first place, the Andy Leavine season of Tough Enough was all a rig.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

There are people in this thread who genuinely believe they could run a wrestling company better than Vince McMahon. The delusion is unreal.


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

Stanford said:


> There are people in this thread who genuinely believe they could run a wrestling company better than Vince McMahon. The delusion is unreal.


You don't see us making Roman Reigns the face of the company or losing millions in a day :


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

The Ricker release is absolutely mind-boggling.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Knew there had to be some issues with Slate Randall since he wasn't showing up on TV. People shouldn't hype up the guy too much before he had even competed in a match. Obviously he wasn't up to the standard for whatever reason.

Now Zayn shall take his rightful place as the undisputed king of NXT without Randall's name randomly popping up in discussions.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Shenron said:


> You don't see us making Roman Reigns the face of the company or losing millions in a day :


I don't see you at all. You're behind a computer all day.


----------



## Gravenbabies (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm shocked MoJo made it :faint: He seems like a nice guy but his gimmick drives me crazy...I have no Hype


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Hero is wrestling. Still better than being in WWE and doing nothing. Drew McIntyre is much better now than when he was stuck in WWE's 'creative has nothing for you' hell.


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

Stanford said:


> I don't see you at all. You're behind a computer all day.


Doesn't change the fact that I'm not delusional enough to think 1.000.000 idiots would give me money for old content and crappy PPVs.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Stanford said:


> There are people in this thread who genuinely believe they could run a wrestling company better than Vince McMahon. The delusion is unreal.


We're just mad that Ricker got released over other guys, nothing else. 
:draper2


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Shenron said:


> Doesn't change the fact that I'm not delusional enough to think 1.000.000 idiots would give me money for old content and crappy PPVs.


How's your business doing?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Stanford said:


> There are people in this thread who genuinely believe they could run a wrestling company better than Vince McMahon. The delusion is unreal.


Vince McMahon isn't responsible for the hiring and firing of NXT talent.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Stanford said:


> There are people in this thread who genuinely believe they could run a wrestling company better than Vince McMahon. The delusion is unreal.


Yes, Vince, there are definitely 50 million WWE fans in the world, they'll all give you money for the Network and make you a billionaire.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

x78 said:


> Vince McMahon isn't responsible for the hiring and firing of NXT talent.


I'm talking about the people commenting on the overall direction of the company, not these minor roster cuts.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Is Angelo Dawkins still with the company because he agrees to job to everyone in development?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Because WWE is doing so well now obviously eh?

This is what I was worried about. Why Ricker? Could have fired Rawley or I dunno- someone like Devin Taylor maybe, that Rich Brennan guy on commentary. It HAD to be Ricker fpalm

Maybe there was an attitude problem or something but sucks anyway.


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

Stanford said:


> How's your business doing?


Soon to be opened up after I finish high school.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

they actually went ahead and released Ricker? :done

well, at least I'll now get to see him in the indies. Hope they sign him back once they're more healthy financially, because that guy is money.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Shenron said:


> Soon to be opened up after I finish high school.


Congratulations. When you're traded publicly, let me know. I'll buy some shares.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

I dont agree that Khali would be a sensible release in place of NXT talents, he must be bringing in his market or they wouldn't bother.

However, there are certainly main roster guys who would make more sense. Hell, NXT wrestlers Kidd and Gabriel are never going anywhere, let them go.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

x78 said:


> Vince McMahon isn't responsible for the hiring and firing of NXT talent.


I imagine the firings were more Triple H's doing in conjunction with the NXT trainers.

For every good decision, there's a bad decision. I'm sure they have their reasons. And NXT is only a breeding ground, perfection down there does not mean that you're going to be the next big thing main eventing every week on Raw.


----------



## jamal. (Jul 14, 2012)

They released Ricker?!?!? You gotta be fucking kidding me! Holy fucking shit!


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Gutted that Slate got cut and didn't even get chance to show his potential on NXT. Literally no idea who any of the others are but sucks that people lose their jobs


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Raquel Diaz and Mason Ryan got released? Don't care for Mason, but why Raquel?


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

Of all the people they can release, they release Shaun Ricker? WTF!? I can't for one second believe his release has anything to do with his talents (which even a blind man could see). Shaun must've did or said something that got him released because nobody in developmental is even on his level in regards to promos/star potential. It's sad to hear that this happened, but like someone mentioned, Sandow, Ty, and other people have gotten the chance to come back, so hopefully he gets another shot. Sad.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Bull-Shit still hired? WTF


----------



## Rasslor (Jan 2, 2014)

FUCK. THIS. COMPANY.
They really released Slate Randal? Do they hate money?


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Ouch. Shots fired.


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

x78 said:


> Vince McMahon isn't responsible for the hiring and firing of NXT talent.


Firing any talent NXT or not, is absolutely Vince Mcmahon's call.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Paradise Hero said:


> Ouch. Shots fired.


True.


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

Man all these great njpw matches on the net, and these dumb ass moves are making it harder and harder to keep watching...

Ricker/randall looked fucking legit. He had to have had an attitude problem. Maybe he acted like he was too good for developmental. Which he is btw....


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

So Parker, Dempsey and Rawley still have jobs but Ricker doesn't? :lmao This fucking company, If they release Crowe too I'm done with NXT for a VERY long time. Nobody except the vaudevillians and Kalisto have really been interesting on tv lately.

Wasn't Dylan rehired about 3 months ago?


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

Diezffects said:


> Firing any talent NXT or not, is absolutely Vince Mcmahon's call.


Why? Because you said so? :lmao It's been known since NXT was rebooted in 2012 that Paul Levesque is running things. Him and the top trainers like Bill Demott would more likely have a say in who stays and who goes. Why would Vince control virtually nothing that happens in NXT, but then be in charge of firing people? If that's how you think a business is ran, you need to take some night classes.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

Sometimes,i just hope that WWE and TNA(this pure shit company its,thank god,almost over) just get destroyed by a big fucking laser or some shit so everyone would live in peace. i mean WHAT THE FUCK SLATE RANDALL ? WHYYYYYY


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Diezffects said:


> Firing any talent NXT or not, is absolutely Vince Mcmahon's call.


LOL I would bet my life that Vince McMahon has no idea who Slate Randall was. For that matter, I doubt Vince knows who 99% of the NXT roster is. He probably knows who Natalya and Flair's daughter are. That's probably it. You think Vince even knows who Sami is? He's just a name on a run down sheet.

London and Kendrick were his Tag Team Champions and apparently he legit asked "who are theses guys running down to the ring and why are they wearing masks?"

Jimmy Yang had been fired for years and was visiting friends backstage. Vince walked by him and asked Jimmy "Hey you! You finally ready to return tonight?" Jimmy said "No, Vince, I was fired a while ago." Vince was gobsmacked and then they re-hired him.

Tommy Dreamer just told a story on a podcast about how he quit WWECW in 2009. He quit on a Tuesday, then the next week they were going through the production meeting and Vince was asking about Dreamer on the show. When they told him Dreamer is no longer with the company, Vince asked "What the hell happened to Tommy!?" The staff then had to remind Vince that he gave Dreamer his release a week earlier. Tommy was then brought back in for 4 more months.

When Raven was hired back in 2000 and was about to debut, Vince legit asked the question "Who the hell hired Raven?!" and had no idea JR had hired him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stanford said:


> There are people in this thread who genuinely believe they could run a wrestling company better than Vince McMahon. The delusion is unreal.


We could easily book better than Vince. And I am sure there are people that can easily run a wrestling company better than Vine if they had his money.


----------



## eflat2130 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey guys. Quit whining. The IWC wanted Sting and the Stinger don't work cheap. Neither does Brock and with the "struggling" finances of the WWE right now every cent counts. Who want's crappy NXT guys anyways when they will make way more money now selling Stinger and Brock merch. Ok. Now I will quit acting like I know what goes on at the business encd of the WWE just as you all should. Every one of you have no idea, quit pretending you do. If someone gets let go you can bet there IS a good reason behind it. Doesn't matter how good a wrestler you are if you suck at life backstage you ain't gonna make it. Just ask Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Diezffects said:


> Firing any talent NXT or not, is absolutely Vince Mcmahon's call.


Agreed. And he doenst have to say who is being cut. Vince will just say we need to cut x amount from NXT. So cut that many people.
Doenst mean he has to pick is who is being cut.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Damn I was hoping to see Shaun Ricker on NXT, but the budget cuts. He legit had charisma and mic skills.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Is there word who's been cut yet?


----------



## Dpc292 (Apr 28, 2014)

DragonSleeper said:


> Is there word who's been cut yet?


...you can't read can you?


----------



## Kaz (Aug 2, 2006)

In the meantime, Ricardo Rodriguez is done with the company. Guess now it's Kalisto and Hunicara as a team.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

I hate when they fire NXT guys. They don't even use them to see if they have potential and its not like they make a lot of money. Meanwhile guys that flopped and are making a lot stick around. same old shit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They drop Randall and keep Mojo. I am particularly un-hyped about this. They need to give Mojo a "HEAR ME SNORE" chant because I am practically comatose after he appears on my screen.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

I think I'll wait a little longer. Where are all the "SLATE RANDALL IS A GOD" guys?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Diezffects said:


> Firing any talent NXT or not, is absolutely Vince Mcmahon's call.


As mentioned earlier, it isn't. In fact I'm pretty sure that if Vince had seen Ricker he would have demanded that he be fast-tracked through developmental.

For the people talking about an attitude problem, Ricker had been tweeting for months his frustration about not being on TV so I'm guessing he was even more persistent backstage. And rightly so TBH, it must be incredibly frustrating seeing less talented and interesting guys working the same boring matches with no progression for months while you're sitting around doing nothing. At least he won't have to use that awful 'Slate Randall' name anymore.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lance Hoyt said:


> In the meantime, Ricardo Rodriguez is done with the company. Guess now it's Kalisto and Hunicara as a team.


Correct!


----------



## rockdig1228 (Mar 16, 2004)

I think it's extremely naive of people to question releases when there's almost zero body of work for us to judge during time in developmental. Sure, sometimes a leaked promo will pop up here & there, but it's difficult for us to say why when we don't see them day in & day out like people at the performance center do.

There could be any number of reasons why Ricker got released, but there's two that seem most likely to me.

1) As everyone else has been saying, there may have been some attitude problems. I hate to give a guy that label, but they've given lesser guys a chance on TV ahead of Ricker so something seems off.

2) When Ricker came in to NXT, he was probably the closest thing to a finished product that they'd signed in a while. However, it may be that he never really improved in the eyes of the trainers, which might worry them about future motivation to succeed.

In the end, who the hell really knows. I just think it's pointless to throw stones without having all the facts. But this is the internet, where that doesn't really matter in the end any way.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

Having mic skills and being able to cut a promo in WWE are different things. He just looked like a body guy. Maybe Ricker just didn't fit in.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Coming soon to a show near you (but not NXT :jose)


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok so since a couple of posters I usually respect quite a bit have been upset about this release, I've spent the last half an hour going through youtube Shaun Ricker promo clips.

Honestly, I don't get what the big whoop is.. maybe I've looked at the wrong stuff, but I'm definitely feeling a bit underwhelmed right now...


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> They drop Randall and keep Mojo. I am particularly un-hyped about this. They need to give Mojo a "HEAR ME SNORE" chant because I am practically comatose after he appears on my screen.


I am surprised at this as well, Mojos character is really dumb right now. But I guess people who are on NXT have a higher chance to not be cut than people waiting to be on NXT. Those NXT writers need to start giving out good gimmicks again.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Bearodactyl said:


> Ok so since a couple of posters I usually respect quite a bit have been upset about this release, I've spent the last half an hour going through youtube Shaun Ricker promo clips.
> 
> Honestly, I don't get what the big whoop is.. maybe I've looked at the wrong stuff, but I'm definitely feeling a bit underwhelmed right now...


Agreed. He's good but not jaw dropping or anything. Still, I think that he could've been big in NXT and maybe would've turned some heads on RAW/Smackdown.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> Better not be Randall.


:Jordan


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Bearodactyl said:


> Ok so since a couple of posters I usually respect quite a bit have been upset about this release, I've spent the last half an hour going through youtube Shaun Ricker promo clips.
> 
> Honestly, I don't get what the big whoop is.. maybe I've looked at the wrong stuff, but I'm definitely feeling a bit underwhelmed right now...


I didn't see him as a master on the mic, but I saw potential in there. That is why some here have been vocal IMO.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

I'm not overly familiar with NXT passed what their TV show, anyone explain how Ricker stood out from the rest?? I've never seen him, only heard of him through him being an NXT guy.

When I seen this list I wondered if any were decent, but it seems like this guy being cut has really hit a nerve. Interested to hear about him. 

It's a complete shame for them all.


----------



## Jaysfromnyc (Sep 4, 2009)

You can see Ricker was unhappy and expecting this from reading through his twitter. It's nothing but retweets complaining about him not being on the weekly NXT show.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

tbp82 said:


> Do you think WWE would sign him at 35-36 which he'll be three years down the road?


he will be 34 and wwe just signed devitt and kenta who are both 33


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

Bearodactyl said:


> Ok so since a couple of posters I usually respect quite a bit have been upset about this release, I've spent the last half an hour going through youtube Shaun Ricker promo clips.
> 
> Honestly, I don't get what the big whoop is.. maybe I've looked at the wrong stuff, but I'm definitely feeling a bit underwhelmed right now...


Yeah marks acting like he's the next Steve Austin/Ric flair or some shit. He's decent on the mic and somewhat charismatic, but it's not like he was gonna set the world on fire with his "talent". Honestly, I don't think he would've even draw money long term for WWE. No big loss, get over it.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

The Manowarrior said:


> Raquel Diaz and Mason Ryan got released? Don't care for Mason, but why Raquel?


dirt sheets said she was not serious about her training and consistently request time off.


----------



## Boliever (Jan 7, 2014)

Diezffects said:


> Yeah marks acting like he's the next Steve Austin/Ric flair or some shit. He's decent on the mic and somewhat charismatic, but it's not like he was gonna set the world on fire with his "talent". Honestly, I don't think he would've even draw money long term for WWE. No big loss, get over it.


Is it odd that from the promos I've watched he reminded me more of Alex Riley than anybody else?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Bearodactyl said:


> Ok so since a couple of posters I usually respect quite a bit have been upset about this release, I've spent the last half an hour going through youtube Shaun Ricker promo clips.
> 
> Honestly, I don't get what the big whoop is.. maybe I've looked at the wrong stuff, but I'm definitely feeling a bit underwhelmed right now...























Star quality that nobody in NXT has. He's not an Ambrose or a Wyatt but compared to geeks like Neville and Bull Dempsey it's worlds apart.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

One of the most charasmatic guys I've seen. Great build - MUSCLES for Vince - and can go in the ring. He should have been on NXT months ago.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

But those promos are just, so....average, the way he speaks, the promos it all just feel like he watched some NWA tapes from the 80's and went like "That is my character" a guy cutting promos in 80's NWA style, I'll never get the hype, average promos, average in ring, boring ass gimmick, maaaaaybe he got the look, but, meh I just don't see it.

Maybe this is how some people feel about Corey Graves, I never got it, but maybe I'm on the other side of the fence now, because I just don't see it with that guy.


----------



## Rasslor (Jan 2, 2014)

0:35


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

A wrestler having "Star quality" is subjective as fuck, it's not a fact. The Miz is a good talker on the mic and reasonably charismatic personality. Someone who has never seen WWE before could easily be fooled into thinking the Miz is "Star Quality", but we all know he's a worthless fuck who's never getting anywhere beyond the mid card status.

Shaun Ricker is exactly like The Miz, maybe better worker in-ring not much else.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

^ Miz main-evented WrestleMania.


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

x78 said:


> ^ Miz main-evented WrestleMania.


And how big of a mistake that turned out to be? 


He was Rock/Cena's bitch the entire time anyway.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

Maybe Randall wasn't as good as he was cracked up to be. Either way, he should have had a chance on NXT.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Garty said:


> Why do so many of the NXT guys and girls have two first names as a full name? You could put any of these names together and make any "generic" name. These talents need something that makes them stand out from the rest, even just a nickname would make a difference.
> 
> And related, I'm sure these won't be the last talent releases today unfortunately. Regardless of what you think about TNA, at least it's another place they could go. Without TNA, those released really have "no where" (popular in North America) else to potentially go. We really need TNA to survive and thrive.


Blame Shawn Michaels I guess


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I hope TNA picks up Ricker. Guy is money.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Who all has been released today?


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Legasee said:


> Who all has been released today?


_WWE today released five NXT developmental talents, PWInsider.com has confirmed.
Released were Garett Dylan, Travis Tyler, Slate Randall, Mac Miles and Dani Jax._

I watched some Slate Randall promo's a couple weeks ago when I first started noticing people saying he was great. I wasn't all that impressed tbh. By no means is he weak on the mic, he has charisma but his mic skills weren't nearly as good as some on here claimed them to be. I guess it's unfortunate that he got released because he may have impressed me in the NXT enviromment but we'll never know now.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

He's quite good imo. There's an obvious Flair/Dusty hybrid influence but he puts his own spin on it too. Very natural talker and charismatic.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

The whole point of NXT is that its developing guys and there early in their career.

He's very natural and quite charismatic on the mic with slightly above average content and a great delivery. He has a good "star" look and is fairly decent on the ring [atleast for the kind of worker you would want him to be].

That's a lot more than a lot of guys in his age bracket indie wise or in developmental.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Didn't know who Slate Randall was, so I looked him up on YouTube. His promos aren't anything mindblowing or legendary, but he definitely has some potential, and he's better than most of the NXT wrestlers on the mic. I don't know about his ring skills, but it's a shame that guys that are considerably worse than him are still on the roster, while he gets cut.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

They could make more NXT cuts tbfh.
Too many in developmental.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Why in the bluest or true blue fucks was Shaun Ricker RELEASED? God save us all.. Who's next Crowe, Zayn, Enzo, and KENTA? Have to release the actual talent so that we can spotlight them blue chippers Jason Jordan, Bull Dempsey, and Tyson Kidd.


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed (Nov 20, 2012)

they have too many people under contract at the nxt training centre and only so many spots on nxt, raw and smackdown, that I am not surprised that some names could be let go, also adding to the recent trend of budget cuts to


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I bet in the case of Ricker it was a mutual agreement. Guys like Cesaro and Daniel Bryan were hired and fired and hired again. Ricker has a chance of following the same path. He'll have no problem finding work elsewhere. It's a shame he got lost in the shuffle but I think both he and the company thought it was best to develop more outside of the company. Could be a silver lining in the end. (Unless he signs with TNA...)


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

I would rather they keep NXT guys and bring more to Raw and fire stale midcard acts. We don't need to see another 4 years of the likes of kofi and ziggler jobbing. would rather new faces even if they don't get far.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> I would rather they keep NXT guys and bring more to Raw and fire stale midcard acts. We don't need to see another 4 years of the likes of kofi and ziggler jobbing. would rather new faces even if they don't get far.


I second this.


----------



## Dpc292 (Apr 28, 2014)

...but what about tough enough? Didnt they say that shaun ricker was supposed to be used on tough enough?


----------



## Rasslor (Jan 2, 2014)

Dpc292 said:


> ...but what about tough enough? Didnt they say that shaun ricker was supposed to be used on tough enough?


He was supposed to but due to the budget cuts filming for Tough Enough got pushed back.

As for him leaving He's been tweeting this "Take The Money" skit that he filmed last year...might be sign that he got fed up of not being used properly pretty much took WWE's money and left...idk.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Guys like Cena and Orton were in OVW for a few years they didnt pitch fits when they werent called up straight away, no they sucked it up worked hard and THEN got called up. Talents these days have no fucking patience its all "wah i havent been called up even though i only signed my contract last year". Im sorry but being whiny babies will not get you jack and maybe instead of bitching on Twitter the guys should have shut the fuck up, knuckled down worked hard and they would have been called up. Patience is a virtue these guys just didn't have


----------



## Dpc292 (Apr 28, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Guys like Cena and Orton were in OVW for a few years they didnt pitch fits when they werent called up straight away, no they sucked it up worked hard and THEN got called up. Talents these days have no fucking patience its all "wah i havent been called up even though i only signed my contract last year". Im sorry but being whiny babies will not get you jack and maybe instead of bitching on Twitter the guys should have shut the fuck up, knuckled down worked hard and they would have been called up. Patience is a virtue these guys just didn't have


Then how do you explain sin cara and Eva Marie?


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Just in case you're catching up, WWE released this guy










Had the look, bags of charisma and was decent in the ring.

While WWE kept these two jokers


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> I would rather they keep NXT guys and bring more to Raw and fire stale midcard acts. We don't need to see another 4 years of the likes of kofi and ziggler jobbing. would rather new faces even if they don't get far.


We don't need to see The Punjabi Retard squahing mid carders every year!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

What the fuck. :lmao


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

haha they released Ricker. He was literally the only thing that made me interested in wrestling and now since he's gone there's nothing i care about in pro wrasslin. 

oh well, back to making y'all wrestling nerds irate


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> What the fuck. :lmao


It's a parody of his time on The Rock's reality show 'The Hero' last year just before joining WWE. He intentionally pissed all the other contestants off, was the only one to take money for himself instead of choosing to add it to the overall group pot and unsurprisingly ended up being the first guy eliminated. The audio clips at the start are the other contestants talking about how mad they were at him.

More entertainment in that stupid skit than the majority of guys have produced in their entire time on NXT.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

x78 said:


> It's a parody of his time on The Rock's reality show 'The Hero' last year just before joining WWE. He intentionally pissed all the other contestants off, was the only one to take money for himself instead of choosing to add it to the overall group pot and unsurprisingly ended up being the first guy eliminated. The audio clips at the start are the other contestants talking about how mad they were at him.
> 
> More entertainment in that stupid skit than the majority of guys have produced in their entire time on NXT.


Oh, I know, watched it a few weeks ago just for him. Just wasn't expecting it to pop up on my Youtube. :lol

Notice how the only person who he became friends with was a fitty. What a guy.


----------



## Cmpunkbitw03 (Jun 17, 2013)

Still can't figure out why shaun was released but ill find out for sure and let everyone know. My cousin will find out soon(shaun is actually my cousin through marriage. I'm thinking he pissed off a certain legend because he was sleeping with said legends daughter


----------



## Dpc292 (Apr 28, 2014)

Cmpunkbitw03 said:


> Still can't figure out why shaun was released but ill find out for sure and let everyone know. My cousin will find out soon(shaun is actually my cousin through marriage. I just hope it doesn't have to do with the flairs.


What do the flairs have to do with this?


----------



## CMDeluxe (Apr 25, 2014)

Charlotte is married to Bram from TNA so I doubt he was banging her.


----------



## charsace (Nov 28, 2013)

Puzzling that they cut Ricker.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Allur said:


> This company man. I just don't get it. There has to be some backstage problems.


Whats hard to get? $$ problems.

The same guys that complain about NXT guys getting cut are the exact same ones that want to see the belt on Sandow or Ziggler(regardless of how they draw), and cry a river all over these forums about Cena 'burying' people.

Sadly enough, Cena is about the only thing keeping this company going atm. Could have been Bryan, but injured is injured.


----------



## mistaroo (Mar 14, 2004)

Diezffects said:


> Yeah marks acting like he's the next Steve Austin/Ric flair or some shit. He's decent on the mic and somewhat charismatic, but it's not like he was gonna set the world on fire with his "talent". Honestly, I don't think he would've even draw money long term for WWE. No big loss, get over it.


I don't think anyone was expecting him to be that level. Think he could have filled a Val Venis role (not character) in the mid-card.



Ham and Egger said:


> I hope TNA picks up Ricker. Guy is money.


I think he might wind up in GFW whenever Jarrett gets it up and running. Stikes me as a throwback to the territory days, and Jarrett loves that.



x78 said:


> More entertainment in that stupid skit than the majority of guys have produced in their entire time on NXT.


Agreed.



Cmpunkbitw03 said:


> Still can't figure out why shaun was released but ill find out for sure and let everyone know. My cousin will find out soon(shaun is actually my cousin through marriage. I'm thinking he pissed off a certain legend because he was sleeping with said legends daughter


Come on, son. Don't need to create drama.



CMDeluxe said:


> Charlotte is married to Bram from TNA so I doubt he was banging her.


Whoa, this is news to me.


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> I would rather they keep NXT guys and bring more to Raw and fire stale midcard acts. We don't need to see another 4 years of the likes of kofi and ziggler jobbing. would rather new faces even if they don't get far.


Did you seriously just suggest Kofi and Ziggler be let go? What the fuck are you smoking? Those two are the staple of WWE's mid card division.


----------



## charsace (Nov 28, 2013)

Letting Ricker go is still puzzling to me. He is the total package and was the best personality on the Rock's reality show. You would think they would get the guy on TV quickly.


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

^ If Shaun Ricker was unjustly fired he would've mentioned it on Twitter by now. The fact he's being so quiet about his release, leads me to believe he was told by WWE/NXT to lay low and he would be welcomed back. Kind of like what WWE did with Dave Finlay, he was fired but they told him they would welcome him back down the line. Now, why Shaun Ricker was fired over other people with less talent is the mystery, but I suspect his release was made a lot easier because he had done something wrong prior to the release and it made him an easy scapegoat.

Either way, this is a very odd situation and my hope is they released Shaun Ricker and they do intend to bring him back maybe for Tough Enough or Developmental again.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Did JoJo make the cut? 

She just debuted :cry


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

The Reigns Train said:


> :Jordan


What's ironic about this is that there were some of the Roman Haters who were stating things like Ricker would replace Roman as the "look" guy in WWE because Ricker had a better physique better mic skills and better in the ring than Roman and that Roman would be an afterthought once Ricker arrived. Well we see how that turned out.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Well I certainly wouldn't have cut him, but people need to realize that the comparisons to Mojo Rawley are ridiculous. Mojo is a project and an unfinished product and he may never make it anyways. Probably more to Ricker's release than what's known. Maybe he has attitude problems, maybe he feels hes better suited getting regular indy work to grow as a performer. Doesn't do a talent in his early 30's much good to be sitting around, especially if he's a vet of the indies.

We'll see how he reacts and what he does after WWE. Its obvious, for example, that cutting Chris Hero was the right move looking back, He looks absolutely awful now and is in the worst shape of his career. We've seen the pictures that have surfaced and it's just sad. Hero is just meant to be an indy guy.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> What the fuck. :lmao


That skit was hilarious. :lmao Shame they released him. Hope to see him on tv sometime soon.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Randall gone, oh wow, I honestly don't know what to think right now :shrug. Isn't he just about everything that wets this company's collective pants. Great look, great on the mic and decent in the ring. How in the hell has he not even got a TV debut :lol.

I saw some guys saying that they were underwhelmed by Slate on the mic but you have to compare him with his competition in developmental and for my money he pretty much blows *most* of them out of the water. So yeah, for those reasons I'm shocked :shrug. Was it injury issues, because I thought he was over those, I'm genuinely interested to know the reasons why tbh?


----------



## Gravenbabies (Jul 17, 2014)

at The Largo House Show last night a handful of people where chanting "Travis Tyler"


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

Algernon said:


> Well I certainly wouldn't have cut him, but people need to realize that the comparisons to Mojo Rawley are ridiculous. Mojo is a project and an unfinished product and he may never make it anyways. Probably more to Ricker's release than what's known. Maybe he has attitude problems, maybe he feels hes better suited getting regular indy work to grow as a performer. Doesn't do a talent in his early 30's much good to be sitting around, especially if he's a vet of the indies.
> 
> We'll see how he reacts and what he does after WWE. Its obvious, for example, that cutting Chris Hero was the right move looking back, He looks absolutely awful now and is in the worst shape of his career. We've seen the pictures that have surfaced and it's just sad. Hero is just meant to be an indy guy.


Refreshing to read a sensible post without all of the hyperbole for a change.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Algernon said:


> Well I certainly wouldn't have cut him, but people need to realize that the comparisons to Mojo Rawley are ridiculous. Mojo is a project and an unfinished product and he may never make it anyways. Probably more to Ricker's release than what's known. Maybe he has attitude problems, maybe he feels hes better suited getting regular indy work to grow as a performer. Doesn't do a talent in his early 30's much good to be sitting around, especially if he's a vet of the indies.
> 
> We'll see how he reacts and what he does after WWE. Its obvious, for example, that cutting Chris Hero was the right move looking back, He looks absolutely awful now and is in the worst shape of his career. We've seen the pictures that have surfaced and it's just sad. Hero is just meant to be an indy guy.


Well, why wasn't Ricker the project instead of Mojo? I think that's the issue here. Rawley has a horrible look, he's average to below average on the mic, below average in the ring, his gimmick is horrible, etc. I understand Roman Reigns has some of the same problems and they got him over, but at least you look at Reigns and see a bonafide huge star, just outwardly, and it's in his blood. Rawley has none of that.

If he asked for his release because they weren't using him, that's still THEIR fault. He shouldn't have been on the sidelines. If he has attitude problems, who cares? This business was built by guys with attitude problems. If you fired everybody with attitude problems, you'd have no stars. Unfortunately, wrestling is just one of those businesses where it takes a dick to succeed.

The fact that they don't know what to do with a guy who looks and talks like this:






to the point where they release him because of their stupid network and people like Adam Rose and Mojo Rawley and CJ Parker are still employed is just ridiculous. This guy could be built into something easier than 90% of the dolts on your roster. I guarantee you he's got more chance of getting over than Sheamus ever did.

This is why the WWE's in the shape they're in. They have to cut 40 million out of their budget with this XFL sized bust of a Network, all because of their creative and talent failings. If they put on a product people actually wanted to pay money to see, none of this would've happened. Wrestling is dead when a talent of Ricker's calibur can't even get to the midcard of WWE.


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

why not just get rid of fucking michael cole and jerry lawler...


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Looks like Ricker is doing.. something else?


----------



## Devitt (Jul 8, 2014)

Wow. Just when i was really getting into shaun..... Wow. Literally no words how disapointed i am.


----------



## Mr.Monkey (Jul 12, 2014)

I may have an idea of why ricker has been released. I think it's due to the fact that Vince knows he's the type of guy he would leave the wwe for greener pasteurs if he had the opportunity. He knows he might have what it takes to do other things outside of wwe so Vince doesn't want to invest in that guy. Reason why cena is on top is due to him not being a successful actor and he knows he has cena where he wants him and ain't going nowhere.That's just my two cents. Hope you guys get the idea


----------



## LaxCoupon (May 19, 2014)

So...is this all the talent cuts? I'd expect not, since Vince said seven percent and I doubt he's going to blow a huge hole in staff, but I would have thought they would all be announced at once.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, why wasn't Ricker the project instead of Mojo? I think that's the issue here. Rawley has a horrible look, he's average to below average on the mic, below average in the ring, his gimmick is horrible, etc. I understand Roman Reigns has some of the same problems and they got him over, but at least you look at Reigns and see a bonafide huge star, just outwardly, and it's in his blood. Rawley has none of that.
> 
> If he asked for his release because they weren't using him, that's still THEIR fault. He shouldn't have been on the sidelines. If he has attitude problems, who cares? This business was built by guys with attitude problems. If you fired everybody with attitude problems, you'd have no stars. Unfortunately, wrestling is just one of those businesses where it takes a dick to succeed.
> 
> ...


I'm sure no-one's disagreeing with you. It could just be something beyond his talent that we may never get the reason for.

On the bright side, if Garrett Dylan can come back, I'm sure Randall can as well.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

LaxCoupon said:


> So...is this all the talent cuts? I'd expect not, since Vince said seven percent and I doubt he's going to blow a huge hole in staff, but I would have thought they would all be announced at once.


They also cut a lot of office staff. Though, who knows if there will be any more talent cuts.


----------



## Boliever (Jan 7, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The fact that they don't know what to do with a guy who looks and talks like this:


Eh, I think that's a pretty bad promo and it wouldn't be allowed in the WWE. On top of that his delivery still seems identical to Alex Riley to me who's not deemed charismatic enough to exist outside of the pre-shows. From what I've seen all the guy has is confidence and a body after 10+ years experience; if he didn't develop himself any further down at NXT and had a bad attitude I'm not shocked that they cut him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DisturbedOne98 said:


> I'm sure no-one's disagreeing with you. It could just be something beyond his talent that we may never get the reason for.
> 
> On the bright side, if Garrett Dylan can come back, I'm sure Randall can as well.


Just so he can be cut again? Because that's exactly what happened with Garrett Dylan.

They're never gonna have serious plans for a guy they fired, so it doesn't matter if he comes back at this point.



Boliever said:


> Eh, I think that's a pretty bad promo and it wouldn't be allowed in the WWE. On top of that his delivery still seems identical to Alex Riley to me who's not deemed charismatic enough to exist outside of the pre-shows. From what I've seen all the guy has is confidence and a body after 10+ years experience; if he didn't develop himself any further down at NXT and had a bad attitude I'm not shocked that they cut him.


The content of the promo wasn't even the point.

Alex Riley is on the pre shows because Cena politicked against him, not because he's not charismatic or good enough on the mic. Randy Orton was "deemed charismatic enough" to headline multiple WrestleManias and he has precisely none.

Nobody has ever reported to my knowledge that he has a bad attitude, I don't know why that's taken as fact all of a sudden. As for not developing, they never even put him on tv and he had a concussion for a decent amount of time. Not much he could've done.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

My news stations was reporting on this this morning. Lol


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Just so he can be cut again? Because that's exactly what happened with Garrett Dylan.
> 
> They're never gonna have serious plans for a guy they fired, so it doesn't matter if he comes back at this point.


Load of bs, lots of guys have been released from development to be brought in later on, Cesaro comes to mind.


----------



## Dpc292 (Apr 28, 2014)

AKBest Miyazawa Sae said:


> Load of bs, lots of guys have been released from development to be brought in later on, Cesaro comes to mind.


Brodus clay daniel bryan william regal joey mercury ...most recently emma.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AKBest Miyazawa Sae said:


> Load of bs, lots of guys have been released from development to be brought in later on, Cesaro comes to mind.


I'm not saying he can't be re-hired after being fired, it happened with Sandow and others. But it won't happen when they're cutting costs like crazy, and it doesn't matter now anyway. If they cut you, when they hire you back, you're not gonna go anywhere. They haven't done shit with Cesaro.

Name one guy they've fired that they re-hired and gave a serious push to. And Daniel Bryan doesn't count because Bryan was never INTENDED to be fired, that was an issue WWE had to appease a sponsor on.

Sure, maybe we'll see him again. I doubt it, but maybe we will, but whether he comes back or not now is completely irrelevant. He's a former fired employee, that puts him straight at the bottom.


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm not saying he can't be re-hired after being fired, it happened with Sandow and others. But it won't happen when they're cutting costs like crazy, and it doesn't matter now anyway. If they cut you, when they hire you back, you're not gonna go anywhere. They haven't done shit with Cesaro.
> 
> Name one guy they've fired that they re-hired and gave a serious push to. And Daniel Bryan doesn't count because Bryan was never INTENDED to be fired, that was an issue WWE had to appease a sponsor on.
> 
> Sure, maybe we'll see him again. I doubt it, but maybe we will, but whether he comes back or not now is completely irrelevant. He's a former fired employee, that puts him straight at the bottom.


What if they actually are saving him for Tough Enough and released him few months before so it wouldn't look like a total rig like the last season :draper2

I know that is too smart for WWE but still.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I've heard Tough Enough isn't even happening due to the budget cuts, or is at least going to be heavily delayed.

Also, that'd be pretty dumb and pointless. No, he got fired because of the Network.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *Name one guy they've fired that they re-hired and gave a serious push to*. And Daniel Bryan doesn't count because Bryan was never INTENDED to be fired, that was an issue WWE had to appease a sponsor on.


Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I've heard Tough Enough isn't even happening due to the budget cuts, or is at least going to be heavily delayed.
> 
> Also, that'd be pretty dumb and pointless. No, he got fired because of the Network.


It just seems weird that they fire HIM instead of other 70 generic guys nobody heard of. Why not... Angelo Dawkins for example?


----------



## Dpc292 (Apr 28, 2014)

Shenron said:


> What if they actually are saving him for Tough Enough and released him few months before so it wouldn't look like a total rig like the last season :draper2
> 
> I know that is too smart for WWE but still.


Thats what I'm saying.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RugbyRat said:


> Eddie Guerrero


Well, there's always one exception to every rule. Different era as well. It doesn't guarantee his success.



Shenron said:


> It just seems weird that they fire HIM instead of other 70 generic guys nobody heard of. Why not... Angelo Dawkins for example?


I don't know, why?

Why push Roman Reigns instead of Dean Ambrose? Why push Randy Orton instead of Damien Sandow? Why push Sheamus instead of Wade Barrett? Why give CM Punk a 13 PPV losing streak which almost results in him quitting the company? Why try to kill Daniel Bryan's momentum when he's the most over performer since The Rock? Why destroy your PPV business for an unproven Network, which then forces you to cut FORTY MILLION DOLLARS from your budget in order to turn it into a profitable venture? Because LOL WWE, that's why. I've long ago given up on trying to understand their stupidity and just accepted the reasons for it.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

Also worth noting that they released Eddie because of substance abuse problems, but because they didn't recognise his talent.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, there's always one exception to every rule. Different era as well. It doesn't guarantee his success.


Jeff Hardy too.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm not saying he can't be re-hired after being fired, it happened with Sandow and others. But it won't happen when they're cutting costs like crazy, and it doesn't matter now anyway. If they cut you, when they hire you back, you're not gonna go anywhere. *They haven't done shit with Cesaro*.
> 
> Name one guy they've fired that they re-hired and gave a serious push to. And Daniel Bryan doesn't count because Bryan was never INTENDED to be fired, that was an issue WWE had to appease a sponsor on.
> 
> Sure, maybe we'll see him again. I doubt it, but maybe we will, but whether he comes back or not now is completely irrelevant. He's a former fired employee, that puts him straight at the bottom.


They've done more with Cesaro than they have with Ricker, so I'm sure he'd love getting a Cesaro like spot.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Why wasn't Mojo Rawley cut?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

autechrex said:


> Why wasn't Mojo Rawley cut?


Why would they cut him?


----------



## Dpc292 (Apr 28, 2014)

autechrex said:


> Why wasn't Mojo Rawley cut?


Because he let one of the mcmahons and Patterson hyper drive him for about 30 minutes or so. He still asks himself whether it was worth it or not.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AKBest Miyazawa Sae said:


> They've done more with Cesaro than they have with Ricker, so I'm sure he'd love getting a Cesaro like spot.


I'm sure he would. but it would mean nothing. Cesaro is just a random midcard failure, like 95% of the roster.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Keeps Mojo but releases Ricker, fuck this company.


----------



## papercuts_hurt (Mar 21, 2013)

Boliever said:


> Is it odd that from the promos I've watched he reminded me more of Alex Riley than anybody else?


I second this...perhaps that's why they weren't interested, they thought they already had one of those? Ricker seems cooler than Riley ever did though and I like his catchphrases ("that's not an insult, that's just a fact of life" is excellent). Too bad he never got a shot on TV I would have liked to see him. Can any of the guys who have gone to NXT house shows and seen him weigh in here and let us know what they thought of his NXT work?


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

december_blue said:


> Why would they cut him?


Because, you know, the internet hates him.


----------



## ShaunRicker (Aug 14, 2013)

PacoAwesome said:


> Keeps Mojo but releases Ricker, fuck this company.


..........


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Come on now guys Mojo ain't that bad, just insanely green!


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

He's that bad.
He has the worst move set for a male wrestler today.
He is ugly and flabby.
His name is MOJO RAWLEY. Fucking terrible.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

What happened to Judas Devlin?


----------



## Dpc292 (Apr 28, 2014)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> What happened to Judas Devlin?


People say he got released a long time ago. I hope that is t the case.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Reports that Ricker was released because of an 'e-mail' he sent, and because the company didn't like what he was writing on Twitter. Which is completely their own stupid fault for not putting him on TV.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

x78 said:


> Reports that Ricker was released because of an 'e-mail' he sent, and because the company didn't like what he was writing on Twitter. Which is completely their own stupid fault for not putting him on TV.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/37619313-post47.html

:EDWIN4


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

That's how it is nowadays. There's no sense of competition so a guy that is perceived as "difficult" can easily be cut, even if they have star potential. The "business" is bigger than any individual.

It's not like the old days when you could be crazy as hell and still be showcased on television because you drew money.

Wrestlers aren't actors, usually the biggest characters are also the biggest problems to deal with backstage because of their "larger-than-life" personalities, limitless confidence and self-entitlement. Punk only got where he was at because he had friends in Paul Heyman, otherwise he would probably have been cut early as well.

The best we can hope for is another humble, somewhat subdued company guy like Daniel Bryan making it.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

^Would HBK and the Kliq ever have made it in HHH's NXT/WWE? HHH seems to want a roster of sycophantic yes-men.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> ^Would HBK and the Kliq ever have made it in HHH's NXT/WWE? HHH seems to want a roster of sycophantic yes-men.


Nash knew how to play the game, HBK would've been released from Wellness Policy violations along with Hall and X-Pac.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> The "business" is bigger than any individual.


Biggest problem in wrestling nowadays, by far.

Never was a fan of Ricker so it doesn't bother me much but it sucks.


----------



## ozzyanson (Mar 19, 2014)

And WWE wonders why it isn't producing real stars these days. We'll be left with the blandest, most obedient spot monkeys tweeting nothing but motivational soundbites and Network adverts. Be very easy to manage though


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

> - Regarding the recent departure of WWE NXT talent Shaun "Slate Randall" Ricker, it was said by a NXT source that Ricker had the most potential of all the recent releases. However, Ricker's release is said to be a different situation than some of the other cuts which were due to them not being what WWE wanted or because of the talents not progressing.
> 
> It was said that Ricker had the charisma WWE wanted but there was an issue that came up with him sending an e-mail that got him buried in the company. We don't know what the details of that e-mail were but another developmental source noted that some things Ricker wrote on his Twitter was not what WWE wanted.


...


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Diezffects said:


> ...


For Christ sake. Let the man do what he can. I swear WWE hates superstars taking initiative and trying to further their careers (Ryder, Ziggler). Ricker was NEVER and I mean NEVER given a shot. He just appeared on House shows, and didn't even have at least a dark match on NXT.

This guy could've drawn HUGE dollars for this company but of course them and their "holier than thou" attitude, they can do whatever the hell they want and make him seem like he was nothing. Major loss for this company. They have no idea what they just gave up.


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> ^Would HBK and the Kliq ever have made it in HHH's NXT/WWE? HHH seems to want a roster of sycophantic yes-men.


It's different era pal, WWE gets sued to shit for anything remotely offending in this era. That didn't happen back then, they needed to adjust, you as fans need to adjust. Simple as that. If it was still the 90s, I'll bet Triple H or whoever in-charge would take lot more chances. But it's not.




L.I.O. said:


> This guy could've drawn HUGE dollars for this company but of course them and their "holier than thou" attitude, they can do whatever the hell they want and make him seem like he was nothing. Major loss for this company. They have no idea what they just gave up.


Doubt he would draw at all, he's no more talented than the Miz really.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Diezffects said:


> It's different era pal, WWE gets sued to shit for anything remotely offending in this era.


Who will they get sued by? It's a television program. This watered-down, ultra-cautious approach was only introduced to try and save face following Benoit's death and during Linda's senate campaigns, there isn't any need for it to continue in 2014.


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

x78 said:


> Who will they get sued by? It's a television program. This watered-down, ultra-cautious approach was only introduced to try and save face following Benoit's death and during Linda's senate campaigns, there isn't any need for it to continue in 2014.


There's every need for it, hell the start of the Authority angle, the first few weeks, almost got them sued by a bunch of pussy ass parents. Triple H and Stephanie had to tone it way down to keep those people happy. Triple H even tweeted his frustration once and kept repeating how its only a storyline, not reality. 

You don't run a multi million global franchise, so I don't believe you could understand how tough and necessary it is work within the politically correct environment these days. Wrestling business is no longer the most sought after by networks like the 80s/90s, they are looking to be rid of pro-wrestling for good and the media is quick to criticize. WWE needs to be careful to survive.


Again, WWE isn't trying to turn you into a pussy, just be reliable company guy. That' all.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Diezffects said:


> It's different era pal, WWE gets sued to shit for anything remotely offending in this era.


Sued?? :lol

I'm starting to worry about this guy......


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Diezffects said:


> There's every need for it, hell the start of the Authority angle, the first few weeks, almost got them sued by a bunch of pussy ass parents. Triple H and Stephanie had to tone it way down to keep those people happy. Triple H even tweeted his frustration once and kept repeating how its only a storyline, not reality.
> 
> You don't run a multi million global franchise, so I don't believe you could understand how tough and necessary it is work within the politically correct environment these days. Wrestling business is no longer the most sought after by networks like the 80s/90s, they are looking to be rid of pro-wrestling for good and the media is quick to criticize. WWE needs to be careful to survive.
> 
> ...


If anyone seriously tried to sue over the content of an entertainment program they would be laughed out of the court. I'm not asking for a return to the AE, but ultra-micromanaging the talent and constantly walking on eggshells is a futile approach. The reason the wrestling business isn't such a hot commodity anymore is because there isn't as much interest as there was, and part of that is because the product has been watered down so much and hasn't really evolved to meet the demands of the modern fanbase. WWE should stop caring so much about what haters think, embrace the fact that they are a wrestling company and as such put on the best wrestling product possible, that is what will attract more fans and network subscriptions, not trying to appease people who are going to find excuses to criticize the business whatever happens. Of course WWE had their hands tied throughout most of the 2000s what with the changing demographics, the emergence of UFC, Stephanie McMahon being put in charge of creative, Benoit and Eddie's deaths and Linda's senate run etc. But all that is over now, wrestling has an opportunity to push on and what they're doing right now isn't necessary IMO. If people are upset then tell them to piss off, all that will happen is they'll lose a couple of fans, and probably gain a bunch more.


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

Look I understand and infact feel the same way, WWE needs to be edgy but there's lot more things to consider. it's clearly not that simple or else they would've done it already.



> Of course WWE had their hands tied throughout most of the 2000s what with the changing demographics, the emergence of UFC, Stephanie McMahon being put in charge of creative, Benoit and Eddie's deaths and Linda's senate run etc. *But all that is over now*


Except it's not. You know what the immediate reaction of the media was, when the news of Warrior passing away came out? That another wrestler has died of steroid abuse. It will haunt the WWE forever, especially in this politically correct era.




> wrestling has an opportunity to push on and what they're doing right now isn't necessary IMO. *If people are upset then tell them to piss off,* all that will happen is they'll lose a couple of fans, and probably gain a bunch more.


If only it was that easy.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Diezffects said:


> Look I understand and infact feel the same way, WWE needs to be edgy but there's lot more things to consider. it's clearly not that simple or else they would've done it already.
> 
> Except it's not. You know what the immediate reaction of the media was, when the news of Warrior passing away came out? That another wrestler has died of steroid abuse. It will haunt the WWE forever, especially in this politically correct era.


Exactly, the business will never have a good public image so just embrace it, it's not as if they have anything to lose at this point. And looking at it objectively, Shaun Ricker retweeting a fan that said they were tired of inferior talents being pushed ahead of him on NXT really isn't going to do any harm to anything. The whole thing is backwards, WWE needs less company men and more actual talent that people want to see and that have the freedom to get over and create a good product without constantly being worried about overstepping the line and getting buried or fired.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Diezffects said:


> There's every need for it, hell the start of the Authority angle, the first few weeks, almost got them sued by a bunch of pussy ass parents. Triple H and Stephanie had to tone it way down to keep those people happy. Triple H even tweeted his frustration once and kept repeating how its only a storyline, not reality.
> 
> You don't run a multi million global franchise, so I don't believe you could understand how tough and necessary it is work within the politically correct environment these days. Wrestling business is no longer the most sought after by networks like the 80s/90s, they are looking to be rid of pro-wrestling for good and the media is quick to criticize. WWE needs to be careful to survive.
> 
> ...



Nobody tried to sue them what are you smoking?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ricker should have kept his mouth shut and bided his time to be put on NXT.


----------

